# Winter & exercise



## leaf1n (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about whether this happens to anyone else. For the first time last year and again this year, as soon as it gets to winter, I start getting very sudden and very unpleasant blood sugar drops even when I am walking for a really short period of time, even less than 5 minutes. For example, today I dropped 7 mmols in about 5 minutes.

Does anyone else have this happen to them? To be honest I am struggling massively as this problem is affecting me every single day. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2018)

I think you need to do a basal check - most of us use more insulin in colder weather and more in hot, but there's nothing to say you aren't the opposite since all of us are different.  The theory is that in warmer weather the body becomes more efficient at utilising insulin (like using oil on rusty wheels, add the oil and they turn a lot easier)  Maybe your internal temp goes up more during exercise cos everything has to work harder?


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 26, 2018)

Difficult as Jenny says we are all different. For instance before our lovely summer, I was on 56 units of Basal in the morning and 32 in the evening, now 28 in the morning 10 at night. When I go for a walk, two miles everyday my BGLs drop very quickly, even today went into hypo territory but always ready with treatment, jelly babies, Gluco Tablets. I`m afraid its trial and error but sustainable with a very large learning curve, it wouldn`t hurt to have some long acting carbs about a half hour before you go out, i.e. digestive biscuits or go out after lunch. Please keep us informed how you progress, last if not least welcome to the forum @leaf1n .


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2018)

Could be you fighting to be warm . Good luck


----------

